# frustration



## Mr. Mike (Oct 4, 2007)

unlimited trigger fish 13-13 1/2 in. and unlimited 5 - 8 lb red snapper. divers on the boat reported lots of black snapper, red and gag grouper.

could barely get to the bottom with squid before trigger on. all other baits invoke a red snapper feeding frenzy long before the legal fish even thought about taking a bait.)(*^(*&^%(*^_(&)(&^(&**(

if u put out a fly line with a cigar minnow the bait wouldn't hardly be wet before wam, straight down,,,,,another red snapper.

gotta come up with another plan!


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Man that sucks, wish I could find em lol


----------



## fish construction (Sep 3, 2009)

I ran into the same thing. I started using jigs and problem solved. better luck next time.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Yea, the triggers and snappers are all endangered. You can tell, cause it's so hard to catch one. At least, that's what the fisheries folks will tell you, except when they tell you the season has to be closed early because too many were caught too early. Go figure. 
Glad you have such a delightful dilemna.


----------



## aquasport24 (Sep 6, 2011)

Know how you feel. Caught probably close to 100 triggers trip before last. Had them to within 10-15ft of the boat in 100ft of water. Could not get the bait down fast enough to get to the bottom.


----------



## old school (Nov 16, 2007)

*closed*

are triggers closed?


----------



## appleguy (Jan 8, 2011)

fish construction said:


> I ran into the same thing. I started using jigs and problem solved. better luck next time.


Ha Was using Jigs 9/24 and couldn't get pass the snapper :thumbup:


----------



## junglegoober (Nov 12, 2010)

^^ Yeah I haven't heard about Triggers being closed


----------



## Dragonfire21281 (Apr 7, 2011)

i would kill to catch 50 triggers.. lol ... were you finding fish like that


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Triggers not closed - 14' to the fork to be legal.


----------



## Mr. Mike (Oct 4, 2007)

*trigger*

14" to the fork.....might as well be closed!


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

MR. MIKE.

I feel your pain. 
Starting in about 1995, a friend and I started building reefs. Not your typical reefs either. Big stuff. Concrete mixer drums, culvert pipes you could walk inside of, silos, crane booms over 40 foot long, huge stainless tanks, stairwells, etc. We deployed over 130 reefs by barge and it cost a ton of money, blood, sweat, skinned knuckles, smashed fingers and a few stitches to get it done. 

The first few years of fishing were very rewarding. We use to Kill"em! People could not believe the fish we had caught when we came back to the Marina.
Then here comes the new regulations, hurricane Ivan lost some reefs, and fuel prices went out the roof. Each year got worse, and the "fun factor" went away.

The regulations on Trigger and Snapper are crazy, both in size, quantity and length of season. Grouper also. I don"t no how the Charter boats are making it, if they are.

Inshore is just as bad. Redfish are easier to catch than a Croaker. But it is Hell to get a slot, and only keep one. At this rate there will be limits on Pinfish before long.

I support fish conservation. Some species were over fished. But after limits are put in place, the population seems to recover in a couple of years. Instead of backing off on the limits, more are imposed. 
We survived the Oil spill so far, and the recreational fisherman spends a lot of money that goes back in the local economy. I might have to dig a pond to fish out of before its all over.


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

appleguy said:


> Ha Was using Jigs 9/24 and couldn't get pass the snapper :thumbup:


 Better than wasting bait lol


----------



## fish construction (Sep 3, 2009)

appleguy said:


> Ha Was using Jigs 9/24 and couldn't get pass the snapper :thumbup:


 did I say jigs. oops! I was going to put GRILL and problem solved!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Fish Construction, what kind of jig do you use for triggers??


----------

